# Help With Pocket Watch



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi,

I would appreciate some help please.

I'm a watch enthusiast but know very little about pocket watches. My dad used to tinker with watches & I got this from him about 20 years ago. It's sat in the "when Iget around to it drawer" since.

Sorry no pics but awaiting new camera & practice taking watch pics.

Watch is an American Waltham in , I think , an English case (Birmingham)

Silver case (about 50mm dia) with front & rear hinged covers & movement cover.

Hallmarks on all of these of a Lion , an O or 0 , ALD and number 72079. Rear cover also has an anchor hallmark.

Winder & chain ring also hallmarked.

Front cover inside marked Dennison Watch Case Co

Movement appears to be brass with a couple of blue screws. Marked Am.Watch Co , Waltham Mass.

Bond St (model name ?) 18456388.

Nice clean white face with roman numerals , blued hands & sub seconds dial.

The case appears to be in very good condition,

The crystal is missing. Watch sets & winds but won't run.

I assume that these are probably a dime a dozen & don't want to spend a lot getting it repaired if uneconmomic to do so. The watch doesn't have any sentimental value as Dad never used it.(but I do like it)

So.... is it worth getting fixed ?

I assume it's about 1920 to 1930's vintage ?

Sorry to be long winded. Any info / comments much appreciated.

Cheers,

Rovert.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Rovert,

Your watch is a Waltham Model 1904, 14 size Bond Street Grade, serial number 18456388, it is a hunter movement with 7 jewels. It was made in 1912 and is one of a run of 3000 from serial number 18454001 to 18457000. A total of 19000 in 9 runs were produced. The watch would have been shipped to the UK where it was cased in a sterling silver case by ALD (Aaron Lufkin Dennison) the hall marks dates the case to 1913 so it would appear that the movement is still in the original case.(There is a lot of case switching going on these days).

So your pocket watch is probably still all original which is in it's favour, but the movement is a low grade and not of great monetary value. The watch will need repairing, cleaning, oiling and a new crystal, and this will cost more than the value of the watch.

If the watch has sentimental value then that is a decision you will have to make.

Shiner


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello Shiner,

You are a star !

Thanks very much, your reply gave me all the info I wanted in a clear & concise way. The watch is a bit older than I thought ( but then I know bugger all about pocket watches ). Maybe I should get into them instead of wristwatches ! Value for money wise they seem to be a lot of bang for the buck !

Still to use them I would have to go to the additional expense of a denim waistcoat to match my jeans & T shirt !

Thanks again for your help.I might just give the case a good clean with the Cape Cod & put it in the display case.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I would have to go to the additional expense of a denim waistcoat to match my jeans

Not if you have that tidgy little pocket sitting in the top of the RH?LH side pocket or thereabouts, the one Country Western Line Dance fans stick their thumbs in to try and look macho?

That's for a PW, that wee pocket, you use a leather fob and clip it to your belt. Preferred is a plaited leather thongs fob, but there is someone on the forum who does plaited in nylon carabinier type cord. :yes:

Looks very smart does that, whipping it out in public to check now and then h34r: :rofl2:


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Mel,

I'll leave the "whipping it out" suggestion alone !

Cleaned the case up today & it looks really nice. It did reveal a couple of minor / small dings which weren't apparent before the clean but overall I'm very happy with it. I'll be visiting my watch man soon to drop of one for service so I'll get a price from him to repair the pocket watch & fit a new crystal. If it's not too bad I'll get it done as I really like the Dennison case ....otherwise I will try & flog it .

Cheers,

Trev.


----------

